# LED retrofit



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

By posting the response you got from an inspector and not the original intent and/or information you provided to them is kind of leaving an opening to many questions.

If you use hybrid tubes in existing fixtures and the tubes are UL listed for that application then you don't have to worry about modifying the fixtures. Cheap hybrid tubes can be found for less that $10 at cost.

You state that it's a government building. If it's a Federal building you may be exempt from state inspection (i.e., not subject to NFPA code) under the supremacy clause. That would depend on the contract if you are working under one. It sounds like this is your case since you state that you are not subject to inspection.

I use the same hybrid tubes in ballasted and un-ballasted fixtures. The tombstones are rated, so it's electrically sound but is not to the original UL standard (the mfr. went out of business long ago anyway).


----------



## FWLED (Mar 14, 2017)

Retrofit with ballasts compatible LED tube with certifications ETL, UL, or DLC, no rewiring or electrician


----------

